
Checking Firewall Equivalence with Z3 - ahelwer
https://medium.com/@ahelwer/checking-firewall-equivalence-with-z3-c2efe5051c8f
======
spydum
Took me far too long to realize author substituted actual firewall rules for
simple lists of numbers. I don't get the point of not doing the leg work to
compare an actual list of rules from differing firewall implementations (as
was the initial promise...)

~~~
ahelwer
IPv4 and IPv6 addresses are just numbers, although they're often presented in
base-256 and base-16, respectively.

